# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  Irak çok mu Irak ?

## turkosavas

*Tarihtir adil hakem, Sen kadar Men de Türkem. Sense Hür Türkiyemsin, Mense Esir Kerkükem*

*Irak Türk'ü kardeşlerimiz için hazırlanan bir belgesel. Unutmayalım, Unutturmayalım !*

----------

